# Forks and Spoons in the Dishwasher



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

What? I'm supposed to wash them? Now you tell me.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I throw them in usually, but if I had a child in the house I'd probably do it mouthpiece down. But i don't, sO I don't worry about it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I worry about my son or dogs grabbing the knives or the dogs licking them, but everything else I just throw in!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've read that they clean better if you put them in randomly but mine always face with the business end up.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't have a dishwasher right now (well except me.. lol) but when I did, I always put all utensils handle side up. I guess it was something my mom always ingrained in my head... something about if the door was down and someone tripped, how much it would suck to land on knives and forks sharp sides up.. LOL although I'm thinking it would suck to fall on either end of a knife actually.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would think the handle up people would largely be concerned with touching the clean mouth pieces. If I didn't have the safety issue of my son and dogs, that would be why I'd do it- if I cared about germs on my forks.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I put them in handle up, but my sister in law mouth piece up--when I saw that I thought "oh gee, another thing in the kitchen I screw up."


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

I always put knives in with the handles facing up and everything else with the handles facing down...my dad always said that it was safer that way with the knives and cleaner that way for everything else...lol Now that i'm on my own it stuck with me!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

AHHHH I answered wrong on accident! I always load the dishwasher handle up, I can't STAND the idea of people touching the part you eat off of when it's clean. My mom however loads with handle down because she says that all the dirty stuff will run down to the handle and it will be more clean. I agree with my theory more


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I always thought you were supposed to put the mouth piece up so it got cleaner. Well, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Our dishwasher has little separate compartments for all of the utensils, so it's impossible to put them mouth piece down (except for knives, which I do put mouthpiece down because I'd hate to slit my wrist while trying to load the dishwasher.)


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't vote....Forks and knives go down (handle on top), spoons up (handle on bottom). I also sort them out in the basket so all forks and knives are on the left and spoons on the right, makes it easier to put away when clean!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I put handles up. Not for safety as in poking yourself but for germ safety. I don't want anyone, not even myself touching where I put my mouth. But I kiss my dogs. Go figure.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Same here. Gilmour simply must pre-wash as I'm loading the dishwasher.

I save knives for last and put them in just before I shut the door.



AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah I worry about my son or dogs grabbing the knives or the dogs licking them, but everything else I just throw in!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I was always told that you are meant to but the mouth piece up so it gets cleaned properly...with all those dirty knives and forks all tucked down in the compartment I can see how they would not get as thorough wash! When unloading I generally have clean hands but I also don't actually touch the mouth piece, there is abut an inch or so of handle that I pick them up by and put them away.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Handle up - I once heard a story about a vicar coming home to find his housekeeper had fallen and landed on the cutlery knife side up! and also I think it's more hygenic!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

*down of course...*

With dishwasher help...things must point down, but I never put good knifes in the dishwasher, it dulls the blades and you could cut off a tongue!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I always put the mouthpiece up because sometimes food gets caught in the basket. I figure the water and the detergent can get the job done better if the mouth side is exposed to it. All sharp knives go mouthpiece down because I don't want to be cut while I'm taking the dishes out to put them away.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL - Janine, that last picture almost made me spit my coffee out! 

Handle up. It's just easier for unloading -- I don't have to worry about handling the business end. 
Knives _have _to go in handle-up because of Riley. Though he's usually more interested in pre-rinsing the dishes than the silverware.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I never thought about this lol I have the handles up and I have no idea why....
I always wash the dishes before washing them though. I mean just with water to get the big stuff off. My dishwasher isn't the best and I can always tell when DH does the dishes because they look like POO!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I voted mouthpiece UP, but then I realized that it's kind of half and half, and the only reason is because my dishwasher forces me to. The utensil basket has a piece on the top with about 40 little slats/holes in the top for you to put the sharp end of a knife in, or the handles from forks and spoons. I guess it's good that way for Molson because he doesn't get cut and all the tasty stuff is easier to reach!

If my dishwasher didn't force me, I would throw them in handle up because it's easiest and less-gross.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I also put the mouthpiece down. So I can grab the handle when I take them out. Mainly because it is my 6 years olds chore to empty the dishwasher and I do not want him grabbing them on the mouthpiece (safety and germs).

An interesting part to this question. Do you separate your utensils or just throw them all in there? I personally do not separate them (although I am sure easier to put away) because my mom told me they do not clean as well if they are separated? Any truth to that?!?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I put mine in handle up. I can't stand the idea of touching the eating part when it's clean because then they don't seem clean anymore. Regarding separating utensils, I don't do that, but my utensil compartment has six sections and I put one in each compartment and then go clockwise around again and again to make sure that the compartments are equally filled. Strange, I know.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Since I've never had a dishwasher, ( the prerequisits was starting a family but that never happened ) I do it all myself now with an occasional canine prewash.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just dump them in there, any which way. I don't separate, and I don't care except knives as mentioned bc of the danger. I wash my dogs' bowls almost daily so the dishwasher is rarely over full.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

only 10 % still handwash? Oink - I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

dinosaurs oink? 

I don't have a dishwasher either.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> dinosaurs oink?
> 
> I don't have a dishwasher either.


I was wondering that too! hahaha


----------

